

Ask HN: What do you pay hourly customer support folks? - charliepark

I'm looking to add on part-time customer support for one of my projects. Is there a "going rate" for this type of work? The support person would be working from home (in the US), 1hr/day, answering customer account questions, monitoring Twitter, responding to other FAQ-style questions. They'd pass "too-difficult" questions up to me if necessary.<p>What's a reasonable amount?
======
staunch
$10-$12/hour for someone competent but lacking in the way of relevant
skills/experience.

~~~
staunch
s/relevant/specialized & relevant/

